# Yellow Trenton Racing Homer



## obelharo (Feb 9, 2014)

Yellow Trenton Racing Homer for sales 25.00 plus shipping. These birds are smart and powerful flyers. They come from pure Yellow stock able to fly 1000 miles if need be. Please contact me at my e-mail address [email protected]


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Have you flown this family and if so how far ??? How was your results ??/ Thanks


----------



## RogerD (Jul 12, 2012)

*Where are you?*

Where are you located?


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Can you post pics?


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

red flag. 

Its so obvious that why isn't this thread post in the sale and buy forum!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

sev3ns0uls said:


> red flag.
> 
> Its so obvious that why isn't this thread post in the sale and buy forum!



Why would you want to red flag this post?
Thay are homers why not post them where like minded people will see them, other people have posted homers for sale and they were not flaged.
Dave


----------

